# Holiday Greetings!



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post my Holiday greeting, So I have started a thread for everyone to share their "Season Greetings".

I wish everyone a Safe and Happy Holiday Season!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Debbie, that is such a beautiful picture of Sam. 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

What a great picture of handsome Sam! Happy and Healthy Holidays to everyone here!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

What a beautiful shot of Sam!

Happy Holidays from our family to all our forum friends. It is hard to believe that it was just over a year ago that I first happened upon a breed called Havanese -- what a difference a year makes!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!:whoo:Hope you all hav a happy, safe and healthy holiday season!
:grouphug:
Sally, Oliver and Comet


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice cards!  I don't have a card, but I have a video of Gucci stealing a gold flower off the decorated table! lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my God Kara, that is just too cute - I love that she keeps running away from the Camera!! What a sweetie!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie. I like the way she looks up at you at the end, to see if you are gonna try and take it . She is wondering if she needs to take off again or not.:bolt:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep! Mischeivious little thing!

I had to cut the camera off to get the darned flower, lol.....she was ready to run again! She was planning that attack for awhile, There is another video of her sitting there eyeballing the table for a minute that I took right before that video...she was whimpering and whining...but of course, as soon as I picked up the camera, she stopped! lol Typical.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's so cute. You can't be mad at that face.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Beautiful photo of Sam and the card with the family photos is very creative. I loved the Gucci video. She's so cute with her stolen bow.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a beautiful shot of Sam, Debbie! And I really like your card, Diane. I see Scout made it into one of the pictures. 

That video of Gucci cracked me up. She is such a cutie.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Sam looks so cute! Thanks for posting the pic.

The Happy Holiday photo montage is adorable.

Especially like to watch Gucci steal that bow!! Gave me a good laugh and glad to see she feeling good and fiesty! She KNOWS she wasn't suppose to have that, but just couldn't resist it.:laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sam looks so regal in that shot! He is very handsome!

Diane- what a great way to display your shots throughout the year.

Gucci is adorable with her new capture!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful picture of Sam!I hope Santa brings him something extra special this year!:biggrin1:

Diane--what a nice Holiday Greeting with lots of pictures of your Kids and Scout.That's what it's all about-family!:hug:

Kara-Cute video of Gucci.I watched the other one too,at the bottom.It's so funny how she thinks she's gonna get it and run!I think she is just trying to tell you she wants to wear gold for Christmas!:wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Very nice cards!  I don't have a card, but I have a video of Gucci stealing a gold flower off the decorated table! lol
> 
> Kara
> 
> YouTube - Christmas Brat Part 2


Kara...

Why are they so stinking cute when they are being naughty?? ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful greetings everyone!! I love that picture of Sam, Debbie. He looks like he's lighter in color. Like he doesn't have as many black tips... is that possible? Handsome as always. 

Love that family collage, Diane! Very nice! Do you scrapbook by any chance?

Gucci is sooooo cute! Thanks for the video, Kara. What a doll!

Here's something I put together,... not fancy, but I'm wishing you all a safe, happy holiday and a wonderful and healthy New Year! I've been a member of this forum for almost a year now and it has gone by so quickly. I've made many friends and know you are all there to lend support no matter what. I've learned a ton on this forum, thanks to all of you. ((hugs))


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, what a great card! Sammy looks interested but Ricky looks like he wants to know when the holidays are over! LOL. I feel like that right now being SO behind on Christmas shopping, I have no idea how I will get it all done. 

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey all you camera buffs....Deb, Kara, Marj & Diane ......those pics & videos are excellent! Hopefully I might get some pics of Valentino soon! Thanks for the smile!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Everyone's pictures are so cute. I'm hoping I can get one of my two over the weekend. 

Kara, I watched part I of the video. You could just see the wheels turning in her little head while you were filming her.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great cards of Sam, Ricky and Samy. 

Diane - very cool picture of your family. 

Kara - little miss Gucci is truly a princess, so beautifully and perfectly groomed. It's like she never goes outside.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick and I would like to wish you and yours a wonderful and great holiday season!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kubrick is PRECIOUS! And I love Sam and Ricky's card! LOL, Ricky's like..."hurry up already"! lol.

Ehh....Gucci goes outside, she just doesn't as dirty as you'd think, unless another dog is over here visiting or something...she avoids wet, muddy places and opts to sit where she can stay dry and clean! Lucky me! I have a feeling if I had 2 havs, it wouldn't be this easy. lol

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love all the holiday greetings. 

Debbie Sam is one of the most handsome guys around.

Diane I have to agree with Julie, I love all the pictures through the year.

Sammy & Ricky look like they want to go out and play in the snow some more, I love all the video's of them playing in the snow.

Lina, I really love your new camera you can really see how gorgeous Kubricks colors are. He is such a cutie.

And our little christmas thief Gucci. She is such a ham, I had to watch both video's as well, oh was her mind going just waiting for mom to turn her back so she can get into a little mischief LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann, she was whining and howling...so I pick up the camera, and she quiets down!!! LOL I am determined to catch the whole 'diva/drama queen' act on film! ound:

Ohh.. I have another funny one where she couldnt find her parrot head last night...I'll have to download it. She was near panic attack.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So so cute, Sam, Ricky, Sammy, Scout and Family and of course our very own forum Christmas brat. I love all of them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope this worked - We all Wish everyone here a wonderful Holiday season & and a Happy New Year!!!

Sorry - I will try to make bigger so you can read it!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope this is better


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- I love their different attitudes shown in that picture!

Lina- Kubrick is just popping out of that photo- great card!

Laurie- how cute and do we get a video of them all fighting over one toy? <BG>

Okay, I am completely slacking!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kubrick is so cute Lina! I love his coloring! Your camera is great....:thumb:

Laurie your 3 are as sweet as can be!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness---I'm glad I scrolled back----I almost missed Marj's Christmas card! Very cute Marj! Ricky and Sammy are all ready for a nice big bully stick from Santa!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, great job everyone. We have some very creative people on board.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda - I would love to get a vidoe of my guys doing anything, but I dont even know how to turn the darn thing on!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, get the FlipVideo. I love it for taking videos of the dogs. It is very small, holds 60 mins of video, and has a USB connection that pops up. Then you just put that in your computer and download the videos. That's how I took all the videos at the last playdate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ohhhh..THANKS, Michelle!! I was wondering how everyone posted video's, as I love seeing everyones Hav's in person!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos everyone! 
Happy Holidays,
Sally, Oliver and Comet


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sally - you always find the cutest cartoons!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Laurie...check out BestSmileys.com .


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures everyone! Kara, Gucci's video is so cute.

*Wish you all very Happy Holidays and a prosperous New Year!*
*Poornima, Benji and Lizzie*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michael, Missy, Jasper and Cash wish you all the best Holiday ever and a very happy, healthy New Year!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy-
Adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, what great photos! I especially like the one of Cash!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, seriously only a polar bear lays down on that stuff- does he not feel the cold? Very cute pictures and a great holiday card!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*help*

dOES ANYONE remember which thread the elfs were on? The ones we created with our dogs heads attached?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, those were in the "tis the season pics"

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2448&page=7


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Laurief said:


> dOES ANYONE remember which thread the elfs were on? The ones we created with our dogs heads attached?


Laurie..here is the direct link: www.elfyourself.com


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, your 3 are adorable!! I love the captions. Too cute!! 

Missy, those are beautiful pics. My two love being in the snow like that too.

Kubrick is sooooooo dang cute, it's not even funny! He has such lovely colors and that face! I would most definitely snatch him given half a chance. ... just thought I'd warn you, Lina. :biggrin1:

I had a better picture of the two in front of the tree, but this was so Ricky-like. lol When he's had enough, he just plops right down with a heavy sigh. LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great idea for a card Laurie! You always come up with such great ideas! They are adorable.....maybe you could sell that to a card company??!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I posted it in the wrong thread.... oops!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

she's even cuter in this thread!!!!!LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a sweet pictures.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer's new favortie place to take a nap! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, Kodi and Shelby are adorable. Beamer is so sweet under the tree.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, Beamer looks so adorable under the tree. He has the sweetest expression.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What great holiday photos! And Gucci's video is cute.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to Everyone!

Hope your holiday is filled with :hug::kiss:ound::hungry: and :grouphug:

Wanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michelle- great job on dressing the two up and getting them to sit and look at you. I couldn't get both of mine at the same time. They were throwing fits over the hats so I gave up!

Ryan- I think we should all get a tree to match our dogs! Beamer looks very cozy and like a great present!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome pics everyone, you guys take GREAT pics. Wishing all of you *happy holidays* and cheerful get-togethers!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is my lousy try...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwwww, those are such cute pictures and cards!!  Merry Christmas everyone, and hope this holiday season brings much joy, peace and happiness for all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Holidays everyone and a wonderful New Year. All of your cards are wonderful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys are fabulous! What great Christmas cards and greetings! Your pups are so cute!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Merry Christmas and May God Bless Us, Every One!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*CHRISTMAS PICS*

Merry Christmas to all!!

Her here are a few of my guys on Xmas morning before we are off to visit our friends = we will 6 Havs in all - all day!! Logan didnt move in his sweater for 5 minutes, then rolled as if he was on fire to get it off!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute pictures Laurie! I love the sweaters--adorable! I also love that smirk on Lexi's face(pix2)!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, I love Brady's Christmas card. Hope he is all better.

Laurie, the "L's" look adorable in their matching sweaters. Hope you had a great Christmas!

Beamer looks so cute under the tree. We used to have a silver tree when I was a kid. I think that's why we always get a real tree now. :biggrin1:

Maryam, beautiful card. You all look fabulous!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas! Happy New Year! To all the sweet Havs and their lucky families!

Suzy and Caz


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Cosmo & Anna Wish Everyone Happy Holidays and Happy Healthy '2008'!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope everyone had a grrrrrreat Christmas filled with happy surprises and memories!!


----------

